# Zebra Danio dying ? whats the most humane thing to do ?



## fishyfiona (Jun 6, 2010)

He has been poorly for a couple of days, now swimming on his side, slowly, then dropping thru the water as if dead, its upsetting to watch-I am unsure what to do for him ? End his life humanely ? And if so, how ? :-(


----------



## redchigh (Jan 20, 2010)

Have you tried treating him with anything?

Sounds like a swim bladder issue, I've heard that feeding a fish a mashed english pea can work miracles. Never tried it myself. Then again if he's not eating, humane euthanesia might be the best option.

There are a couple schools of thought and techniques. 

Arguably, the best way is to sever the brain stem with a sharp pair of scissors...

Of course, these are our pets, and I know that personally I'd never be able to do that.

I use the freezer method, which is exactly what it sounds like.
Get some water (from the fish tank if you like) and place it in the freezer. When it skims over with ice, break the ice, remove the chunks of ice.

Say your final goodbyes, and drop the fish in. It's a quick painless death- their brain simply shuts down in a matter of milliseconds.

I've also put the fish in the freezer, but I think the faster the better probably applies.

There is also a clove oil and vodka method, but unless you have clove oil and vodka on hand it is probably not worth it.

I keep bag buddies on hand (which have a fish sedative) so I use them before the euthanasia, but I have no idea if it makes a difference or not.


We're proud of you for taking this huge step in fishkeeping responsibility. So many people simply let their fish suffer on and on.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

I prefer to net the fish out and place it in a piece of paper towel, fold it over a few times to completely encapsulate the fish and then give it a hard thump with my palm on a table. The fish is dead instantly. With any of the freezing methods, there could/will be some lingering. Cutting off the head is often recommended, but like redchigh I could never do that. The thump method is fast.


----------



## redchigh (Jan 20, 2010)

I'd be scared of throwing away a paralyzed fish if I didn't hit it quite hard enough.... I suppose if you wrapped it in a damp paper towel it wouldn't be so bad.... I'd prolly use something like a book though.
(for some reason I was assuming a dry one.  Wet one makes more sense.)

If you really wanted to be sure, you could run over it with a car or a mallet. I'm just afraid I wouldn't hit it hard enough :-/


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

I wouldn't be able to thump or sever, I just don't have the heart (or guts) to go that route. I use the *_freezing_* cold water method. For me this method has always been instant death for the fish, painless for them and for me.


----------



## Inga (Jun 8, 2010)

fishyfiona my heart goes out to you. I give you all the world of credit for doing what is best for your fish. It certainly won't be easy but it is one final gift of love that you can give to your pet. It certainly beats watching him suffer. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## britnyjackson (Mar 10, 2010)

I'm right there with you Aunt Kymmie!! I use the freezing method also and it's worked well.


----------

